# Who will win the presidential election?



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

*Who will win the presidential election?*​
Kerry842.11%Bush1157.89%Im going to vote independent, because i'm an idiot00.00%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well who are you would you vote for?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Let me guess, your voting for Jacque Chirac!! :idiot:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

He's a highschool kid so hes probably voting for student council :lol: but at least hes showing interest in the issues which is a good thing. Hey Militant jot down the cure for cancer while you still know everything, will ya.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

huh, i've seen 50 year old hicks that didnt know as much as 10 well educated year old kids. i guess the information just pours in once you hit 20 eh bob? even such you've shielded yourself from so much information that you would label "unamerican" that you probably know a lot less than most people around here


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now I would like to see that, 10 kids one year old that are well educated.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT, I'm going to try to continue to be civil with you. ASk yourself the following question are you any smarter than you were 10 years ago, of course you are and that process never stops.


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

If Mark Twain was correct, we do in fact, pick up a thing or two as the years go by. "When I was a boy of fourteen, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be twenty-one, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years."


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Mt Pheas we may be on opposite ends of the political spectrum but I do like speaking to you and do read your take on things. You make a good argument and thats makes this stuff interesting. 
Thanks :beer:


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

The ability to engage in thoughtful debate without fear of retribution is one of the best rights we enjoy. However, I fear we're headed in the wrong direction and are in danger of losing this right--people with tickets denied entry to a public Bush event because they didn't identify themselves as Bush supporters and peaceful protesters pushed off the streets in LaCrosse, WI.
http://www.commondreams.org/views04/0520-05.htm
http://www.lacrossetribune.com/articles ... 1first.txt

By the way, what's your take on the U.S. raiding Chalabi's home? Must suck to be him (seated behind Laura Bush at the SOU Address one day, an M-16 jammed against your temple while in bed a year later. At least that SOB won't be sucking up $375,000/month of our taxpayer dollars for faulty "intelligence" anymore.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Mt. Pheas I don't know what to think about Chalabi, you just have to trust that the Army intell is good and that they have discovered the guys a rat. This is the real difficulty of the war it is damn near imposible to tell who is really on our side. Really makes it tough for our soldiers and the whole effort.

On the two stories you show I think the big problem is that they want to disrupt the rally not discuss their view point. And the methods many of these protestors use is so rude as to be intolerable. I don't think protestors should be pushed away from using signs ect. to state their feelings but when a politician Kerry or Bush speaks they shouldn't have to put up with being interupted by screaming ect. Its really just simple manners. Kind of like those idiots screaming durng the 9-11 hearings all they accomplished is to delay the interviews. That kind of stuff is whats causing strong actions by the police. I also think Democrat or Republican if you are having a rally you should be able to dictate whos welcome and who isn't after all in most cases the campaign is renting the space to have the rally, the politician is trying to promote his candidacy not argue with the opposition. These protestors should protest at the ballot box where it does some good. I'm rambling so I get off my soap box. :lol:


----------

